# Chocolate brown and charcoal grey



## QuestForReason (Jan 9, 2009)

Last evening I went for dinner wearing a charcoal grey suit with chocolate brown shoes and belt. To me it looked good, the charcoal is far enough from black to make the chocolate brown acceptable and the chocolate brown is dark enough to make the charcoal grey acceptable. 

What are your opinions on these two colors and their matching possibilities, or lack thereof?


----------



## 12gofas (Oct 24, 2008)

*I have worn the same colors*

and have always received compliments from ladies. Some have asked what gave me the idea to pair them, and my answer is this forum and its more knowledgeable members. Just wear with confidence and no one will doubt you.


----------



## GreenPlastic (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of pairing brown shoes with charcoal suits, though it can be done (it's a very popular look in Italy). While there's techically nothing "incorrect" about it, it strikes me as a less than ideal combination. It's also prone to get you some polite ribbing or questions from women, who will wonder why you're wearing brown shoes with a grey suit.

The wear-with-confidence advice is sound here. Your ability to pull off the look is directly proportional to your confidence in wearing the look. Someone might think you don't know how to pair colors, but when and if that person asks about the shoes, just mention that you've actually given the matter some thought; it wasn't an accident.

Now, if you'd rather avoid the possibility of people's thinking you mismatched your shoes, then don't go for it. Only wear the combination if you're comfortable defending your position and confident that you're not in the wrong.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

QuestForReason said:


> Last evening I went for dinner wearing a charcoal grey suit with chocolate brown shoes and belt. To me it looked good, the charcoal is far enough from black to make the chocolate brown acceptable and the chocolate brown is dark enough to make the charcoal grey acceptable.
> 
> What are your opinions on these two colors and their matching possibilities, or lack thereof?


I'm fond of that pairing.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

I think you'll find that quite a few people here pair those two colors together. They look fantastic IMO.


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

The best possible suit/shoe color scheme, though perhaps not for funerals. For all else, yes.


----------



## QuestForReason (Jan 9, 2009)

Glad I'm getting such an assuring consensus. 

I found that the pairing looked a lot better in the sunlight then it did in the moon/streetlight though


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

The Continental Fop said:


> The best possible suit/shoe color scheme, though perhaps not for funerals. For all else, yes.


Agreed!


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

QuestForReason said:


> Last evening I went for dinner wearing a charcoal grey suit with chocolate brown shoes and belt. To me it looked good, the charcoal is far enough from black to make the chocolate brown acceptable and the chocolate brown is dark enough to make the charcoal grey acceptable.
> 
> What are your opinions on these two colors and their matching possibilities, or lack thereof?


For those who are old enough to remember, the saying went black with blue and brown with gray. When gray flannel suits were in vogue brown shoes were a staple.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks (May 1, 2008)

QuestForReason said:


> .....the charcoal is far enough from black to make the chocolate brown acceptable and the chocolate brown is dark enough to make the charcoal grey acceptable.


You understand the principal so you probably did it well. I personally love brown shoes wih everything but black or the darkest of greys. Even then, I'd prefer burgundy shoes with a dark grey. There's nothing wrong with black shoes with greys and navy, I just find it boring and too easy.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I have always thought brown looks mismatched with gray, not to mention that brown looks too casual to my eye. I prefer burgundy colored shoes if I'm not wearing black shoes, and reserve my brown shoes for wear with jeans and khakis.

Cruiser


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I wear charcoal suits or odd trousers with brown (including suede) footwear all the time, so obviously I think it looks fine.


----------



## Shock (Apr 12, 2009)

I wear everything from charcoal to light grey with many different shades of brown- one of the more underused combinations, imo.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

What color socks do you wear? I see the combo working with a brown or gray color sock that contrasts the darkness.


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

Perfectly fine combination. Brown shoes after dark though?.....Tsk, tsk!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

wait a minute now, was that milk chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

a tailor said:


> wait a minute now, was that milk chocolate or dark chocolate?


Now that you mention it, I have read that dark chocolate actually has some health attributes not found in milk chocolate. Since I try to eat healthy (except maybe for the 2-3 shots of bourbon late at night), maybe I should rethink brown shoes if they are indeed dark chocolate brown. :icon_smile_big:

Crusier


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

A classic "rule breaking" combination that used to be a secret signal amongst the congiscenti of style. Brown suede shoes with gray flannel suits (often DB with chalkstripes) was a near-trademark of the POW, patron saint of modern men's style. 

Now lots of people do it, but it's still a good look, IMO.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

I prefer black with charcoal, but a very dark brown (such as chocolate), can also look nice.


----------



## QuestForReason (Jan 9, 2009)

Scoundrel said:


> What color socks do you wear? I see the combo working with a brown or gray color sock that contrasts the darkness.


I wear dark gray/charcoal socks; as long as they are a hint darker than the suit fabric I think it works. I'd avoid brown socks.


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't care for brown or grey socks. I like socks that echo the colors found in the shirt and/or tie. Grey suit with brown shoes is one of those combos you don't match your sock color to either pants or shoes.



Scoundrel said:


> What color socks do you wear? I see the combo working with a brown or gray color sock that contrasts the darkness.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

The Continental Fop said:


> Grey suit with brown shoes is one of those combos you don't match your sock color to either pants or shoes.


Says who?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

mrkleen said:


> Says who?


Why, says TCF! (And me too.) Or at least I find it more interesting that way.


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

Flanderian said:


> Why, says TCF! (And me too.) Or at least I find it more interesting that way.


I will take Andy's word over you guys, but to each his own.


----------



## Ay329 (Sep 22, 2007)

A traditional charcoal goes poorly with chocolate brown

However some charcoals out there have some earth tones in them and thus a very dark brown (Gaziano & Girling calls theirs Espresso) can go well

I have a Ron Rider ankle boot in Shell#8 cordovan which has a slight brown hue in it wherein this earth toned charcoal suit looks pleasant

A dark burgundy goes better with my earth toned charcoal suit since it also has a subtle wine and white colored stripe

You could do worse...wearing brown shoes with a grey or mid-grey is patently offensive :crazy:


----------



## Lagavulin16 (Nov 9, 2008)

Almost everyday I wear different shades of gray and different shades of brown shoes. It is a stellar combination and consistently looks great. 

Do it more often, you won´t regret it.


----------



## RebelLaw (Apr 10, 2009)

I wear the look and like it.


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

I think it was Flusser who wrote that Boston law indicated death by stoning if you wear black dress shoes. Or did I read that wrong? In any event, I wear brown shoes exclusively because I find the color more appealing and consonant with all colors of clothing (except black).



mrkleen said:


> I will take Andy's word over you guys, but to each his own.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

mrkleen said:


> I will take Andy's word over you guys


Generally a very wise principle! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mrkleen (Sep 21, 2007)

The Continental Fop said:


> I think it was Flusser who wrote that Boston law indicated death by stoning if you wear black dress shoes. Or did I read that wrong? In any event, I wear brown shoes exclusively because I find the color more appealing and consonant with all colors of clothing (except black).


Who said anything about black socks?

Scoundrel said with gray pants and brown shoes he would wear gray socks and you seemed to think that was wrong.

Wear what you want...but matching your socks to the color of your trousers is never wrong.


----------



## rmcnabb (Feb 25, 2009)

Absolutely. A couple of weeks ago someone posted a wonderful old illustration from an Esquire from the 30's showing just that combination. I think it looks great. Black shoes are boring to me now that Ask Andy has broadened my horizons. I may never buy another pair of black shoes.


----------



## Guy Redux (Apr 3, 2009)

Wearing that combo right now!


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

I didn't say anything about black dress socks. And I didn't say grey socks were wrong. I said I didn't care for them. But if you think they look better with grey trousers and brown shoes, by all means you should wear them.



mrkleen said:


> Who said anything about black socks?
> 
> Scoundrel said with gray pants and brown shoes he would wear gray socks and you seemed to think that was wrong.
> 
> Wear what you want...but matching your socks to the color of your trousers is never wrong.


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

*I used to hate brown with gray and gray with tan*

Now I think it is the only way to go with (unless a person's complexion is winter, where those people should absolutely never wear brown and tan under any circumstances).

Therefore, I still think black is the only way to go when wearing gray if a person's complexion is winter.

On people with winter complexions, brown and tan look like garbage no matter what due to looking very washed out (sometimes the most washed out anybody and anything can look).

Or, on people with winter complexions, brown and tan very much sticks out like a sore thumb, sometimes very much sticking out like the sorest thumb.

So definitely go ahead wear the chocolate brown shoes and belt with that charcoal suit or charcoal pants, QuestForReason, unless you complexion is winter. If you have that complexion, then absolutely skip the chocolate brown shoes and go with black shoes and belt.

I will PM (personal message) you with the information regarding the different complexions. Andy's information regarding complexions has some mistakes in it (it happens, no biggie). My information regarding complexions is the real deal.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

Audi S5 TC said:


> Now I think it is the only way to go with (unless a person's complexion is winter, where those people should absolutely never wear brown and tan under any circumstances).
> 
> Therefore, I still think black is the only way to go when wearing gray if a person's complexion is winter.
> 
> ...


I do not see how skin tone can have any influence on what colour shoes one wears with a charcoal suit. I can understand that jackets, shirts, ties, sweaters etc. can be chosen in tones to complement your skin and hair colour as they are relatively close to the face but the same is not true of footwear. Please explain further as I like to learn something new everyday.

*W_B*


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

whistle_blower71 said:


> I do not see how skin tone can have any influence on what colour shoes one wears with a charcoal suit. I can understand that jackets, shirts, ties, sweaters etc. can be chosen in tones to complement your skin and hair colour as they are relatively close to the face but the same is not true of footwear. Please explain further as I like to learn something new everyday.
> 
> *W_B*


Actually, I learned something new just now.

Now that you mention it, everything I said about colors for different complexions does only apply to clothing and NOT to footwear, just as you indicated, whistle-blower71 (for the reasons you mentioned, of course).

For people with winter complexions, brown and tan clothing look washed out against brown and tan skin while brown and tan clothing make black and brownish black hair stick out like a sore thumb on people with winter complexions regardless of their skin color.

I will personal message (or PM for short) you regarding proper color coordination for your complexion.


----------



## QuestForReason (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the criticism and affirmation of this pairing it is greatly appreciated. 

Though in this city I could wear clunky square toed shoes and an ill fitting suit and still be in the top 2 percentile of sartorial minded individuals. :icon_smile_big: But I still strive to look my best.


----------



## Liquidus (Mar 2, 2009)

Audi S5 TC said:


> Now I think it is the only way to go with (unless a person's complexion is winter, where those people should absolutely never wear brown and tan under any circumstances).
> 
> Therefore, I still think black is the only way to go when wearing gray if a person's complexion is winter.
> 
> ...


I believe I have a winter complexion (Asian skin and black hair.) Does that mean I shouldn't get sport coats in brown? I thought that most sport coats are brown in color...


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

Liquidus said:


> I believe I have a winter complexion (Asian skin and black hair.) Does that mean I shouldn't get sport coats in brown? I thought that most sport coats are brown in color...


Winters have skin with pink undertones, like many northern Europeans.

If your skin has peach undertones like many Asians, you are not a winter and brown is a principal color for you.


----------



## Liquidus (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm confused then because on Andy's web site I read this:



> "Winter"  is a cool tone. People with winter complexions have blue or pink/rosy undertones.
> Skin can be pale white, yellowish-olive, or dark.
> Those with the Winter color profile have a lot of depth to their coloring and a lot of contrast between their hair color, eye color and skin tone.
> Winter people have brown hair, with deeply colored eyes. Many *Asians* and African Americans fall into this category.




I have black hair and have a little darker skin than most Chinese people. Maybe you can tell from pic. What is my complexion?


----------



## Guero (Mar 19, 2009)

whistle_blower71 said:


> I do not see how skin tone can have any influence on what colour shoes one wears with a charcoal suit. I can understand that jackets, shirts, ties, sweaters etc. can be chosen in tones to complement your skin and hair colour as they are relatively close to the face but the same is not true of footwear. Please explain further as I like to learn something new everyday.
> 
> *W_B*


+1, but skip the additional explanation. This is veering off topic, and not into productive territory.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

I remember my first trip to a "proper" men's outfitters and purchasing a pair of mid grey wool trousers ( I was 18 years old). The gentleman who served me was very old school and gave excellent service. He said to me " Now sir, I take it you will be wearing brown shoes with these and not black. I suggest a nice mid brown with these, far too many people are wearing black with grey these days." I asked him what about charcoal grey and his reply was" Dark brown with charcoal sir, always dark brown. Only wear black with the darkest of all greys or grey suits with black in the weave."

Lots of folks on here will disagree with this salesman who's probably gone to a better place now but I've always tried to follow his advice and found the various shades of brown most pleasing with the appropriate shades of grey trousers or suits.


----------



## pkprd869 (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a mid-gray suit, I think I'll give it a go with my brown shoes and see how it goes. Thanks guys for a new suggestion.


----------



## Brillo (Jun 14, 2009)

rather than start a new thread, I'm curious, would it be acceptable to wear a charcoal car coat/peacoat with tan pants and brown shoes? I could see a charcoal topcoat being a hybrid for both blacks/brown. Thoughts?


----------



## FIHTies (Jun 24, 2004)

Ay329 said:


> You could do worse...wearing brown shoes with a grey or mid-grey is patently offensive :crazy:


Forgetting about the shoes, I disagree with the statement that the combination of Brown with Mid grey is offensive.

I challenge you with this photograph taken from my blog.


----------



## Brillo (Jun 14, 2009)

Bump for a answer to my question


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Brillo, I say "sure."


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Brillo said:


> rather than start a new thread, I'm curious, would it be acceptable to wear a charcoal car coat/peacoat with tan pants and brown shoes? I could see a charcoal topcoat being a hybrid for both blacks/brown. Thoughts?


You can wear a charcoal coat with almost anything. You have less to worry about overcoats than what's underneath them.


----------

